# We're Outta Here!!



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Yay!!! It's time to go camping again!!







and the sun is shinning!! Gotta love it! see you when we get back! (keep your fingers crossed for us that the rain stays away...at least until we get the tarps up!!







)

jewels action sunny


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Jewels! You must have blisters on your fingers. I do not know what the record is but 83 posts in a little over 2 weeks is something. Have a good time on the weekend, keep the finger tips in shape. By October you should be in the thousands, keep up the good work sunny . I encourage you to start a PM campaign to get our fellow Canadians down to UTAH. JR


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Hope you have a fun and safe trip.

Gary


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have a great trip!!

Looking forward to the trip report and pictures within 24hrs of your arrival home.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Two trips within a week of getting the new Outback.
Now THATS what I call enthusiasm








Of course, with so much beauty in British Columbia I would be out every weekend too









Don't forget you have to fill us "South of the Border" folks in on your favorite spots so we can come up for a visit








Enjoy!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hope you have a great time jewel









Don


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Hey!! We're back..had a great time.







Didnt arrive until late, and were worried we werent going to get a spot. We ended up getting the last of two that would fit our outback. The weather wasnt as nice as we had hoped. It rained for just a little bit Friday night - that was it. It wasnt all that warm though on Saturday, but still nice enough to head down to the beach. Wasnt swimming weather though! No matter how cold the water is, the kids will always roll their pants up and stick their feet in.







I have pictures up, and again, dont know where to find them to tell you where to go. (I'll need PDXDoug's help again! LOL ) We're going camping again this weekend,(yeah!!!) this time with all my siblings. Should be fun! and hopfully we dont get kicked out of the campground b/c they are too rowdy







haha

we have noticed a few things wrong with our beloved Outback







the trim above the top bunk is pulling away from the ceiling. The fake hardwood inside the cupboards, under the sink - has rubbed off







Just by me wipping it..?? The handle that you use to pull out the queen bed is starting to pull off. Seal around the bathtub is pulling away. And noticed more decals are coming off.







I have a running list to take back to the dealer. but dont want to give up the outback to get them fixed. Sucks huh?LOL We're heading up to the okanagan in august (reserved a hotel - before we bought the outback) so we're thinking maybe we could drop it off then to get things fixed ?? dunno yet. Anyways, Thanks for all your well wishes for a good trip. It was lots of fun! LOL Reggie44 about my finger tips!







I'm totally addicted to this forum!







Oregon Camper -- how'd I do?? LOL I got them posted up fast enough??The only reason I was able to get them all downloaded and sized and put on the site - was b/c my DH cooked dinner







He's such a good guy!














WAcamper, you'll just have to venture up here to come camping!








alright - off to do more cleaning!! Talk to you all later!

Jewels&Al sunny


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear you had a great time
And sorry to hear you found some stuff for the dealer to fix
Nice pictures









Don


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Hey Hootbob!! Thanks!







I saw your pictures too! (of course I went back to look at all of them to show Al, and couldnt find them.?? LOL) Loved the caravan of outbacks! That looks cool! The weekend we bought our outback, we saw a caravan of 23 (they were all numbered) of rented RV's, it looked neat! Was it you and your wifes anniversary? Happy Anniversary if it was!!







Cake looked yummy!
I really have to figure out how to find the pictures!







LOL

Have a great day Don! sunny 
jewels


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Here you go, jewels.... AGAIN!









Jewel's Second Big Adventure!

Looks like another fun time!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Thanks so much Doug shy







I did end up finding it by putting it by last ones uploaded, or something like that. LOL 
I like how you did it though







with the link and title and everything









jewels


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Looks like you had yet another wonderful and successful trip in the new Outback









Two questions for you Jewels... Did you confirm reservations for Utah yet?









Second, can you suggest a good location early July, say around Canada Day/4th of July around the Hope area or Harrison Lake? I know there are Provincial parks there but have not visited those yet.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I think Jewel is going to fit in at the Fall Rally...did you see that 1/2 gallon of Rum in the "drink mixing area"? (some call it a cook top)


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I think Jewel is going to fit in at the Fall Rally...did you see that 1/2 gallon of Rum in the "drink mixing area"? (some call it a cook top)
> [snapback]121120[/snapback]​


And the case of Miller Genuine Draft next to the big blue cooler!
I think she's got this Outbacking thing figured out


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Guess you didnt see the box of Pomtini's LOL









WAcamper:: no,







we havent booked for Zion yet (need room on the credit card first shy ) hmm..places to camp in Hope or Harrison?? Personally, I have only camped in Harrison maybe 3 times. Not at any of the provincials either...we stayed @ ...oh what was it??? it was years ago with our old trailer.....just sec, I'll look:: I think it was Sasquatch or Bigfoot campground. Sorry I really dont remember. Beautiful place to visit though! Hope is nice too, but I havent stayed there myself. We usually stay in Chilliwack/Cultus area. Have you camped in BC before? We are thinking of heading to Cultus for C-Day, if we can get a spot! nothing like leaving it for the last minute!









Oregon camper "some call it a cook top" - cracked me up! LOL what are they thinking calling it that anyways??







ha ha

oh and Al and I wont be able to make it to the fall rally this september. Bummer eh? We will for sure get to the 2007 one though!!

alright::: i'm being kicked off the 'puter by my 6 yr old sunny

laters!!!
jewels


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

jewel said:


> no,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jewels,

ZRR is taking reservations with no $ at this time. All they need is your credit card number to hold the reservation, and they will bill it on arrival. If you think their is any chance you are going to be able to make it, I would make reservations now and lock in a spot. Even if you end up having to cancel, you can do so at no charge up to one week prior to the event.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

ooo!! that is good news!!







Thanks Doug! I will for sure be making some reservations... I WILL do it tomorrow, now that i know that!







because we are for sure coming to this one! Thanks!! 
okay, I'm really excited now!!!









jewels


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

jewel said:


> Guess you didnt see the box of Pomtini's LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have I camped in BC before? OH MY YES I sure have








Some of the ones that come to mind.... Canyon Alpine RV in Boston Bar, Ten Mile Provincial, Whiskers Point Provincial, Kiskatinaw Provincial, Testa River Provincial, Laird River Hot Springs Provincial, Charlie Lake Provincial, Crooked Creek Provincial (several times) Wild Rose RV in Hope. That's what I can remember, plus many in Yukon and then in Alberta around Jasper and Banf.

BEAUTIFUL STUFF


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

LOL I remember thinking I was wanting to ask you if you've camped here before - but I thought I changed my mind! Funny. WOW! You've been to more places than I have and I live here







The only places I've been to is pretty local, like Cultus, then of course Osoyoos. We've camped in Boston Bar once,Harrison a few times. Thats it really. (I think??) I would love to go to Alice Lake. My neighbour came over the other day to check out the outback and told us about it. He said it's beautiful! Up towards Whistler I believe. 







Have you been to Whistler? I've never been there! shy pretty sad. LOL

jewels


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Never been to Whistler, or even the Vancouver area believe it or not. And it's only 3 hours away! I must be slacking


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

WAcamper said:


> Never been to Whistler, or even the Vancouver area believe it or not. And it's only 3 hours away! I must be slacking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is worth the drive. The Rockies are amazing.

Thor


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

WAcamper said:


> Never been to Whistler, or even the Vancouver area believe it or not. And it's only 3 hours away! I must be slacking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not exactly sure how long it would take me to get there. a couple hrs maybe??







but yeah, slacker would be a good word for us! LOL

Thor,you've been to Whistler?? LOL okay, now I feel like a HUGE slacker!! ha ha There are so many places I havent been, and I've lived here my entire life. So sad. It's always "one day" right?









have a great day!! sunny

jewels


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jewel said:


> WAcamper said:
> 
> 
> > Never been to Whistler, or even the Vancouver area believe it or not. And it's only 3 hours away! I must be slacking
> ...


Now that you and you fzmily have the Outback...your "one day" has arrived!


----------

